# A few questions on MAC OSX 10.5.6



## mdsx1950 (Aug 11, 2010)

I installed Mac on my signature rig (GPU: HD 5750;SC: Realtek Onboard) and I can't seem to find a proper ATi driver for MAC OS so my desktop is stuck at 1024x768. And can't seem to find any audio drivers either.  Can someone please help me. I tried Google but no luck. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## francis511 (Aug 11, 2010)

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Er , so obviously you tried this. There`s a heading for mac I notice.


----------



## timta2 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think there is an official 5970 Mac driver since the 5970 isn't available in a Mac version. It would probably require some kind of hacked driver from another card. Your audio card might even be harder to find a driver for since nothing like that exists on the Mac side. 

This is the kind of crap that got me to stop messing with my Hackintosh. I got tired of all of the hassle. It's one thing if you don't ever upgrade and don't want the newest hardware. I would check out the OSX86project/InsanleyMac forums, you would probably get the best help there.

http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 12, 2010)

francis511 said:


> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
> 
> Er , so obviously you tried this. There`s a heading for mac I notice.



Yeah i already tried that. But no luck 



timta2 said:


> Yeah, I don't think there is an official 5970 Mac driver since the 5970 isn't available in a Mac version. It would probably require some kind of hacked driver from another card. Your audio card might even be harder to find a driver for since nothing like that exists on the Mac side.
> 
> This is the kind of crap that got me to stop messing with my Hackintosh. I got tired of all of the hassle. It's one thing if you don't ever upgrade and don't want the newest hardware. I would check out the OSX86project/InsanleyMac forums, you would probably get the best help there.
> 
> http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page



I did already check OSx86 and InsanelyMac but couldn't find what i wanted. And i installed on my signature rig which has Realtek Onboard Audio and a Sapphire HD 5750.


----------



## timta2 (Aug 12, 2010)

> I did already check OSx86 and InsanelyMac but couldn't find what i wanted. And i installed on my signature rig which has Realtek Onboard Audio and a Sapphire HD 5750.



Oh sorry, I just looked at "System Specs".


Did you see this? It sounds like there might be a driver for the 5xxx series! It might really help getting the 5750 working. Sounds like you have to download a .kext and then edit another...

http://netkas.org/?p=465


As far as the Realtek audio I'm not sure. Usually it just involves finding the right extensions. What Realtek chipset is it? (ALCxxx)


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 12, 2010)

timta2 said:


> Oh sorry, I just looked at "System Specs".
> 
> 
> Did you see this? It sounds like there might be a driver for the 5xxx series! It might really help getting the 5750 working. Sounds like you have to download a .kext and then edit another...
> ...



I installed the .kext file using KEXT helper. Now when i go to "About This Mac" it says ATi Radeon 5700 Series. So i guess it worked.  But still my resolution is stuck at 1024x768  Can it be because i have connected HDMI->DVI ? And the Realtek Chipset is ALC662.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 12, 2010)

Got rid of Mac OSx. Fucking thing was a waste of time (no drivers).  Anyways thank you for the replies.


----------



## timta2 (Aug 12, 2010)

> Got rid of Mac OSx. Fucking thing was a waste of time (no drivers).  Anyways thank you for the replies.



Yeah, you have to have some patience when dealing with a Hackintosh, which I don't.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 13, 2010)

timta2 said:


> Yeah, you have to have some patience when dealing with a Hackintosh, which I don't.



Well my patience ran out.  I searched forums and blogs and so many other places. I just couldn't take it anymore. lol I installed Mac OSx to enjoy the simplicity of it, not waste hours trying to configure it lol  Only way to properly enjoy Mac OS is on a Mac. cry:


----------

